# Odd Railroad Crossing Sign



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This sign is at on the main UP tracks south of our house. Cracked me up when I first saw it, as if a mile long freight at 55 mph is going to give you the right of way!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that is new national requirement. Instead of a "STOP" sign, a "YIELD" sign is now the required signage. Apparently the theory is that drivers interpret a "STOP" sign as meaning they only need a "Slight Tap On Pedal" and can then proceed regardless of cross traffic. But a "YIELD" sign means to actually give Right-Of-Way to cross traffic.

I suppose that someday there may need to be THREE signs, one that reads "STOP", another that reads "YIELD" and then another that reads, "AND STAY IF A TRAIN IS APPROACHING YA DAG-NAB IDJUT!"


----------

